# parental advisory



## Seth son of Tom (Oct 24, 2011)

could someone help me out? i was wondering how appropriate a song of ice and fire and wheel of time are for younger audiences? sex scenes? strong language? particularly gory or graphic violence? etc. thanks a bunch!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Oct 24, 2011)

If they were movies, A Song of Ice and Fire would be rated NC-17, or maybe R if you exclude a few particularly graphic scenes of sex and violence. (In each of the first three books, no less than 50 named characters are killed. Something like 90 in the third book.)

The Wheel of Time is fine for all ages, content-wise, although I wouldn't really recommend it to anyone under the age of 12 or so. As a movie it'd be PG, or maybe PG-13 at worst in a few places.


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree with Ben on both.  Neither of them would be good for those below twelve because they are epic in the truest sense of the world, so much is going on that even some adults can't keep it all straight.  A Song of Ice and Fire is definitely incredibly gritty, I can think of at least three sex scenes in the first book alone.  Wheel of Time, the one I prefer, is more family friendly, their are some allusions but younger people wouldn't understand them.


----------



## Xanados (Oct 24, 2011)

Wheel of Time is fine, I guess. I wouldn't recommend it to kids, though. That would be an insult. Eye of The World is an amazing book. The only thing that could be considered scary in that book are Trollocs and Fades.


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 25, 2011)

Agree with the others, though WoT could be fine for a kid of about 12 if they were advanced.  That's how old I was when a (very smart) friend of mine gave it to me as a gift.  He'd read it by that age and loved it.  I didn't read it until 14 or so, but it was the series that got me hooked on epic fantasy as a teenager.


----------



## Seth son of Tom (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks people this helps a lot.


----------



## Fangz (Nov 17, 2011)

By the time I hit puberty, I was enjoying books with sex scenes.  I read De Sade before I was out of high school.  WAY BEFORE.  Funny thing, it did not warp or pervert me.  Kids can get anything they want on the net, so if you write a book that presents decent values, I'd consider that far more important that any sex scene it may contain.  Sex is a part of life.  Any novel that's about life will likely contain sex.  If it doesn't, it's not depicting any sort of life I know.  Now, values are another issue!!!!  How many novels present positive values to the young?


----------



## Telcontar (Nov 23, 2011)

Quite right. Our nation's youth SHOULD be learning that if you must condemn a man to death, you owe it to him to take his head your very own self!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 23, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> Quite right. Our nation's youth SHOULD be learning that if you must condemn a man to death, you owe it to him to take his head your very own self!



Yeah, but somehow I don't think Rick Perry would mind swinging the axe :-\


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 23, 2011)

Isn't he the guy who um... Oops, I can't remember.


----------

